# Sleepy New Baby Tegu



## PantherCham (Dec 22, 2017)

Just got my baby Argentine red tegu. He’s perfect! He/she’s got all of their toes and tail, and let me pick em up without any tail whips. 
He’s been sleeping all of today (got it yesterday.) I’ve heard that they can be sleepy the first couple days. Is there an appropriate time to wake him up, take him out for food, water, or a bath?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 23, 2017)

Welcome! Give him/her a week or so to get its bearings. Cool end cool, hot end hot, intermediate in between Lay some food out, see what happens.


----------



## Tegunation (Dec 26, 2017)

It is that time of the year when most tegus sleep. if they dont sleep they will slow down on eating. Theres no need to wake him up for food if he's hungry or thirsty they will wake up and find it. Just make sure there's water and put a bowl of food out for them. If you just got it try not to hold it so much i know everyone wants to play with a new tegu but its best to let them be for a few days or a week. Let them adjust to the new living conditions. Everything it brand new to them dont want to put more stress on them by try to pick them up


----------



## Tegu_torch (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes my Red Tegu Torch did the same thing last year when I got him home as a hatchling... my red doesn't go down completely but he sleeps for days pops out once a week some times twice a week/ or every 3 days ...... but as ong as he/she isn' just moping around and sluggish when FULLY awake you should be fine... I use to offer him food on the days that I caught him out and about


----------



## PantherCham (Jan 1, 2018)

Tegu_torch said:


> Yes my Red Tegu Torch did the same thing last year when I got him home as a hatchling... my red doesn't go down completely but he sleeps for days pops out once a week some times twice a week/ or every 3 days ...... but as ong as he/she isn' just moping around and sluggish when FULLY awake you should be fine... I use to offer him food on the days that I caught him out and about


Right now, he’s been under for about a week. Should he be taken out and given some food? Is it possible that he might go full on hibernation and stay under for months?


----------



## Tegunation (Jan 2, 2018)

It is possible. Don't wake him up just make sure you leave a wayer bowl for him. You can offer food but if he if in hibernation he probably wont eat it.


----------



## Tegu_torch (Jan 17, 2018)

PantherCham said:


> Right now, he’s been under for about a week. Should he be taken out and given some food? Is it possible that he might go full on hibernation and stay under for months?





PantherCham said:


> Right now, he’s been under for about a week. Should he be taken out and given some food? Is it possible that he might go full on hibernation and stay under for months?


Yes I agree with what Tegunation said don' wake him but if he wakes he will eat if hungry just don' offer too much food you don't want to stuff him most people have a habit of trying to force their tegus to grow through hibernation it can turn out bad if you feed them too much they will get their time to grow in the spring when they're awake a lot... personally I'd feed half of what ever stuffs him... maybe less depending on his feeding response... this would be a little risky with a b&w tegu they go down and dnt wake up.... the most my red has gone down for was a week and a half


----------



## Trede (Jan 17, 2018)

My argie won't stay down. She's eating less and sleeping more, sure, but she still demands attention/food/baths every few days. YMMV.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Trede said:


> My argie won't stay down. She's eating less and sleeping more, sure, but she still demands attention/food/baths every few days. YMMV.


They vary.


----------

